

PHP Weekly News. 27th June edition - inovica
http://phpweekly.com/archive/2013-06-27.html

======
Jeremy1026
Holy crap! One of my blog posts got reposted in this weeks edition.

~~~
rolikoff
:) good reward, isn't it?

~~~
Jeremy1026
I'd certainly say so. I was stoked about making the front page of hacker news.
But, to have it picked up by a 3rd party completely unsolicited is probably
equally as awesome.

------
rolikoff
great, as always! thanks

